# / filesystem reports 102%



## ilemur (Feb 27, 2010)

When i run df -H i get the following

```
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad11s1a    520M    490M    -12M   102%    /
```

And this stays the same even after cleaning out the /ports/distfiles directory. So there must be something wrong with the reporting tool


```
uname -a
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE amd64
```


```
Fstab:
/dev/ad11s1a            /               ufs     rw              1       1
```
In dmesg i get only the following error

```
GEOM: ad11s1: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s)
```


----------



## Beastie (Feb 27, 2010)

ilemur said:
			
		

> When i run df -H i get the following
> Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
> /dev/ad11s1a    520M    490M    -12M   102%    /


You have something very big on /. Check /boot for old kernels and root's home directory /root for big files you've accidentally put there.
Or try `% du -xh /` and check the biggest files.

There's nothing wrong with the 102%. By default around 8% is reserved for administrative work. And you are currently using them.




			
				ilemur said:
			
		

> Fstab:
> /dev/ad11s1a            /               ufs     rw              1       1


Looks okay. It's the default.




			
				ilemur said:
			
		

> In dmesg i get only the following error
> GEOM: ad11s1: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s)


Different problem. Already discussed here. Use the forum's search feature.


----------

